# RIP Penny Pooh 4/14/06 to 11/5/10



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not sure how coherent this will be, as I have tears streaming down my face. As most of you know my Penny has had a long 2 1/2 year battle with epilepsy, the one thing we fought everyday is not what killed her, I took Penny to the vet this morning, our regular vet and he told me to take her to the ER vet, so I did and her body was shutting down, literally, she had a ineceception (sp) and my vet nor the ER vet thought Penny would make it thru the surgery as her body was so far gone.

I am not sure what I am gonna do, I have lost my girl, my Princess, my Pooh Bear. She has been thru so much, and it just isn't fair, I am not sure whta to do, I wanna scream, but I know she is better, she is in no more pain, no more seizures, no more meds, my boyfriend and I were with her, she looked at us both and closed her eyes and exhaled. I miss you Pooh bear, please know, always know how much mom loves you. You will be so badly missed, Run free at the bridge Pooh bear, play with Ecco and Hope and i will see you one day my swwet sweet girl.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OH NO!!! i am so sorry for your loss, there has been some much of it on here latly it just tears me up. I will pray for you and you family for your loss


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I am sooooo sorry to hear this tye...I feel so bad for you right now...just now that Penny had so many health issues...she's finally out of suffering and pain...I hope your okay if you need anything i'm here for you my friend!!!!! (hugs)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She deserves this rest Tye. She has fought long and hard to be with you. She can run free and play without pain now. RIP Penny Poo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh Tye my heart is breaking for you. R.I.P. Sweet Pooh bear you will be sorely missed.
(hugs) Tye this is not the end, just a short goodbye, you'll see your sweet Pooh bear again.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's very sad but she is in a better place now. RIP Penny Pooh.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet Penny  sorry to hear this, she will always be remembered. My prayers are with you and your family. Penny girl RIP


----------



## IngridH (Nov 5, 2010)

RIP Penny Pooh You were much loved by many.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG Tye tye .. I'm so sorry for your loss, you know we all loved Penny Pooh dearly and rooted every step of the way for her. We love you Penny Pooh R.I.P baby gurl.
Tye you were a great mom-lady to her and she knows this ... she's always with you love.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh no TYe I am truly very sorry. My prayers are with you and your fam.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh Tye, i don't even know what to say, my heart goes out to you. Rest in Peace Angel, xx


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear it Tye. It's never easy to loose a dog...just keep your chin up and know she's no longer in pain  *HUGS*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im terribly sorry for your loss!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh no.  So many threads like this lately. I'm so sorry Tye, I got tears in my eyes reading this. I can't imagine your pain. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am sorry Tye... Please let me know if you need anything let me know...


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I know it has been a tough battle for you. You are in my prayers, and may Penny run free in doggie heaven.

BIG HUGS!


----------



## StretchTTU (Oct 27, 2010)

Tye, I'm so sorry for your loss. I also can't thank you enough for helping me with my dog Jack's seizures. In just a short time I have learned so much from you and Penny, and you have really made life easier for me and Jack. Penny was lucky to be blessed with such a caring, devoted parent like you.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear about your loss. May she rest in peace


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh Nooo! I'm sorry you lost her Tye, your daily posts on FB always put a smile on my face, just the sigh of relief you exhaled... I'm sorry RIP Penny


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

oh no. =( so many loved are departed this month. I am so sorry for your lose.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

m so very sorry...words cannot express.... RIP Penny


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

@##[email protected]%^$!!!!!! How can this happen? Tye, I don't even know where to start I'll start by saying how terrible I feel for you right now and hope you are OK. Ever since I joined this site, I became attached to Penny because of the similar situation my Cuda went thru I truly felt a love for Penny and an admiration for her strong will to beat all the odds. I just can't believe she is in Heaven now, I just said a prayer for her last night, dammit!! I don't understand this life sometimes, alot of times actually. Please take care of yourself Tye and know that Penny is loved and deeply missed by everyone, she will be on my mind forever now. Penny is in Heaven now where eternal happiness exists, and she is going to meet alot of great pups to keep her company till you and her reunite. Remember she is fine now and she wants you to be fine too. Love ya Penny and Tye Tye, and not even death can take that away!!!!

P.S. I agree with everyone on here that there is too many losses occurring right now, and it is getting me down Come on St. Francis of Assisi, the Bridge is full at the moment, let all the pups live and be happy! Enough pain and tears already


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Tye
So sorry to hear about Penny.There are no magic word's, only that you gave her the freedom to live with you,and looked after her in her final moment.
Dogs dont live so long,but while they are here they give 100% love all the time.
RIP Penny.
Henry


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

Pooh bear touched the lives of everyone she came into contact with..When u felt down penny would come give u all the comfort u needed..Penny:s legacy will live on through the stories and pictures the wonderful life she has had.Thank u penny... pooh for all the times u kept my feet warm on the couch.Chris and Tye I am so sorry for the choice yall had to make but it was the right one..There will always be a peice of my heart missing that was reserved for the love of that little girl.MISS U PENNY..Gaurd the gates till we get there.. LOVE U CHRIS AND TYE


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. RIP Penny


----------



## Laurent3168 (Nov 5, 2010)

I Am so sorry to hear about your loss! your extraordinary people for having been there for her when others wouldnt have even tried. Shes running around in puppy heaven now. rest easy knowing that. Feel better soon. Lauren and Clutch.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG no it can't be not penny  Tye I am so sorry for your loss I know how much you loved penny and how hard you fought for her you gave her the best care and life any dog could hope for. I hope she is at peace now playing with all the other angels at the rainbow bridge ... I will miss her dearly I loved her the moment I saw her sweet face ... I hope the pain your feeling will fade soon you made the right choice and I am sure penny is looking down and watching over you now. RIP penny poo you will be missed.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my god Tye i am so sorry I can't even imagine! RIP Penny Pooh!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you and I'm sure she's resting easy now. RIP, Penny.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh Tye I am so sorry! RIP baby girl!

So many great dogs have been lost this week.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Tye, I am so sorry! I know how much you loved that girl!!! Kangol and I send our deepest condolences. We love you girl!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Such a young soul. But you made her years on this earth the greatest they could possibly have been.
You did right by her. She knew she was loved. I'm sure she was happy you were there with her even in the end.
No matter how many times you loose a dog,it's still as hard as the first time.
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I am so sorry. Words are not enough right now. Please take comfort in knowing that there is no pain nor any suffering where she is now. She'll be there waiting for you.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry Tye. Words can never be enough in times like these. But please know in your heart that I'm thinking of you I love Penny so much she was such a trooper through all of this. She is now with out pain her spirit is free and she knows how much you loved her. Someday you will see her again.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh... Tye, I'm so sorry girl. I don't even know what to say. I'm truly, really, very sorry. I know how much she meant to you.  I'll keep you guys in my thoughts.  Hope you guys will be alright?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am going to try an danswer all of you, please bear with me.



Aireal said:


> OH NO!!! i am so sorry for your loss, there has been some much of it on here latly it just tears me up. I will pray for you and you family for your loss


Thank you so much, I know that all of our beloved pets are playing at the bridge right now.



Lone Star said:


> I am sooooo sorry to hear this tye...I feel so bad for you right now...just now that Penny had so many health issues...she's finally out of suffering and pain...I hope your okay if you need anything i'm here for you my friend!!!!! (hugs)


Oh John, that is the one thing that makes me smile in all of this is knowing that she is now pain free and no longer has to suffer. Thank you my friend, I do appreciate these words.



American_Pit13 said:


> She deserves this rest Tye. She has fought long and hard to be with you. She can run free and play without pain now. RIP Penny Poo


Holly, I know you are right, and I know it was best for her but she was so young and i just want her back, ya know? She deserves to be free now, and I know that she knows, ya know? thanks a mil girl.



kg420 said:


> Oh Tye my heart is breaking for you. R.I.P. Sweet Pooh bear you will be sorely missed.
> (hugs) Tye this is not the end, just a short goodbye, you'll see your sweet Pooh bear again.


Krystal you are so right, I will await the day I see my Pooh Bear again, please hug Dosia tight for me, i will look to him now for remembrance of my Pooh bear, thank you girl



aimee235 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It's very sad but she is in a better place now. RIP Penny Pooh.


Thank you Aimee, we do appreciate your words



davidfitness83 said:


> Sweet Penny  sorry to hear this, she will always be remembered. My prayers are with you and your family. Penny girl RIP


Thank you David, Penny was a great girl and deserves this final rest.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> OMG Tye tye .. I'm so sorry for your loss, you know we all loved Penny Pooh dearly and rooted every step of the way for her. We love you Penny Pooh R.I.P baby gurl.
> Tye you were a great mom-lady to her and she knows this ... she's always with you love.


Roo Roo, I know and this is why I told you all about her crossing the bridge, everyone ehre was always such a big supporter of Penny, and she knew that, I always read the post about her to her outloud.  Thank you Roo Roo, much Love, hug Deucey boy for me



Rudy4747 said:


> Oh no TYe I am truly very sorry. My prayers are with you and your fam.


Thank you so much Rudy, please hug your puppers for me.



MISSAPBT said:


> Oh Tye, i don't even know what to say, my heart goes out to you. Rest in Peace Angel, xx


Thank you so much, I do appreciate your words.



Wingman said:


> I'm sorry to hear it Tye. It's never easy to loose a dog...just keep your chin up and know she's no longer in pain  *HUGS*


Thank you James and you are right it is never easy, no matter how many times yo uhave to do it. Hugs, thank you again.



OldFortKennels said:


> Im terribly sorry for your loss!


Thank you OFK



Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh no.  So many threads like this lately. I'm so sorry Tye, I got tears in my eyes reading this. I can't imagine your pain. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Megan, thank you girl, really, thank you, Hug Helena for me, please


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I am sorry Tye... Please let me know if you need anything let me know...


Thank you so much for these words, I know it takes time but time seems like it is never long enough to make the pain go away. Thank you



Akasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I know it has been a tough battle for you. You are in my prayers, and may Penny run free in doggie heaven.
> 
> BIG HUGS!


I know that Penny is doing just that, runnign free, chasing squirrels, playing with all the other puppers at the bridge, she is waiting on me, she is free of pain and seizures. That is what matters, she is missed but will always be loved. Thank you



StretchTTU said:


> Tye, I'm so sorry for your loss. I also can't thank you enough for helping me with my dog Jack's seizures. In just a short time I have learned so much from you and Penny, and you have really made life easier for me and Jack. Penny was lucky to be blessed with such a caring, devoted parent like you.


Jason, I am glad jack got his tag and I am always here for you and jack, always, and in all acuality I was blessed to have her, she brought so much to my life and opened my eyes to so much and let me help so many ppl, she was a greta dog and a great bulldog. thank yo so much



PittyLover314 said:


> Im so sorry to hear about your loss. May she rest in peace


Thank you so much



Lex's Guardian said:


> Oh Nooo! I'm sorry you lost her Tye, your daily posts on FB always put a smile on my face, just the sigh of relief you exhaled... I'm sorry RIP Penny


Candra, the FB thing made me keep track and made me feel better about keeping track, but thank you, and my sigh of relief at this passing was monutmental, she deserves to be free. Thank you so mcuh



RileyRoo said:


> oh no. =( so many loved are departed this month. I am so sorry for your lose.


 Riley, I am so sorry for your loss as well, I know that Spazz and Penny are playing at the bridge right now. Hugs


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> m so very sorry...words cannot express.... RIP Penny


Suzanne, I love you girl, thank you for calling me, it meant so much, I know that penny loved you, even though she never met you, you were always her biggest supporter, you all were, and she loved all of you for that, Hugs Suzanne, thank you again.



Saint Francis said:


> @##[email protected]%^$!!!!!! How can this happen? Tye, I don't even know where to start I'll start by saying how terrible I feel for you right now and hope you are OK. Ever since I joined this site, I became attached to Penny because of the similar situation my Cuda went thru I truly felt a love for Penny and an admiration for her strong will to beat all the odds. I just can't believe she is in Heaven now, I just said a prayer for her last night, dammit!! I don't understand this life sometimes, alot of times actually. Please take care of yourself Tye and know that Penny is loved and deeply missed by everyone, she will be on my mind forever now. Penny is in Heaven now where eternal happiness exists, and she is going to meet alot of great pups to keep her company till you and her reunite. Remember she is fine now and she wants you to be fine too. Love ya Penny and Tye Tye, and not even death can take that away!!!!
> 
> P.S. I agree with everyone on here that there is too many losses occurring right now, and it is getting me down Come on St. Francis of Assisi, the Bridge is full at the moment, let all the pups live and be happy! Enough pain and tears already


Oh Christian, my friend, I have cried for days now and my eyes are all puffy and red, I know that Penny knew you had said your prayers for her, she knew that everyone ehre was pulling for her, but she is with Jack and Cuda now, running thru the fields, chasing squirrels, she was my most very special friend, Phoenix is my boy but Penny was my Pooh bear, I miss her so much, it was so hard the first night to grab food bowls and g o0 to feed everyone and not have to feed her, no meds to give, damnit I am crying again. Thank you my friend you rwords mean a gret deal to me.



leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey Tye
> So sorry to hear about Penny.There are no magic word's, only that you gave her the freedom to live with you,and looked after her in her final moment.
> Dogs dont live so long,but while they are here they give 100% love all the time.
> RIP Penny.
> Henry


Henry, I wish dogs lived much longer than tey did, thank you so much for these words.



atxwheeler said:


> Pooh bear touched the lives of everyone she came into contact with..When u felt down penny would come give u all the comfort u needed..Penny:s legacy will live on through the stories and pictures the wonderful life she has had.Thank u penny... pooh for all the times u kept my feet warm on the couch.Chris and Tye I am so sorry for the choice yall had to make but it was the right one..There will always be a peice of my heart missing that was reserved for the love of that little girl.MISS U PENNY..Gaurd the gates till we get there.. LOVE U CHRIS AND TYE


Oh Mikey, I canot comment on this, i already told you how these words touched me, you and Penny had a very special bond, and she loved you very much, thank you for always being her doggy nanny and taking care of her, she will miss keeping your feet warm but she will do it again one day. Hugs



Mach0 said:


> Very sorry for your loss. RIP Penny


Thank you



Laurent3168 said:


> I Am so sorry to hear about your loss! your extraordinary people for having been there for her when others wouldnt have even tried. Shes running around in puppy heaven now. rest easy knowing that. Feel better soon. Lauren and Clutch.


Laurent, thank you, you are right, most ppl would have put her down a long time ago, but her spirit and zest ofr life was just so strong, she deserved to be here, she was here for a reason, and she served her reasona nd will meet us all at the brdige when we get there. Thank you so much, please hug Clutch for me.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sadie said:


> OMG no it can't be not penny  Tye I am so sorry for your loss I know how much you loved penny and how hard you fought for her you gave her the best care and life any dog could hope for. I hope she is at peace now playing with all the other angels at the rainbow bridge ... I will miss her dearly I loved her the moment I saw her sweet face ... I hope the pain your feeling will fade soon you made the right choice and I am sure penny is looking down and watching over you now. RIP penny poo you will be missed.


Thank you so much Sadie, she will be greatly missed, she was a great dog, a great bulldog, and a great friend, your words mean so much, I truely appreciate them. Thank you, hug your puppers for me



meganc66 said:


> Oh my god Tye i am so sorry I can't even imagine! RIP Penny Pooh!


megan, thank you



aus_staffy said:


> I'm so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you and I'm sure she's resting easy now. RIP, Penny.


Thank you so much



Carriana said:


> Oh Tye I am so sorry! RIP baby girl!
> 
> So many great dogs have been lost this week.


Carrie, I know that Penny and Brutus are playing together righ tnow, they are having a blast and watching us, we shall see them again and they and we shall be happy.



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Tye, I am so sorry! I know how much you loved that girl!!! Kangol and I send our deepest condolences. We love you girl!


Lauren, please give Kangol love from me, I do appreciate your words



Xiahko said:


> Such a young soul. But you made her years on this earth the greatest they could possibly have been.
> You did right by her. She knew she was loved. I'm sure she was happy you were there with her even in the end.
> No matter how many times you loose a dog,it's still as hard as the first time.
> My thoughts are with you and your family.


Thank you, I helped bring her into this world, only suiting I help her be there when she leaves, she was truely a special dog, and will be missed, is going to take time for me to come to terms with this, but I know she is better off. Thank you


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

jayandlacy said:


> I am so sorry. Words are not enough right now. Please take comfort in knowing that there is no pain nor any suffering where she is now. She'll be there waiting for you.


Lacy, thank you girl, I know she is better where she is, it still hurts, and it will for a while but she will always be with me.



MY MIKADO said:


> I'm so sorry Tye. Words can never be enough in times like these. But please know in your heart that I'm thinking of you I love Penny so much she was such a trooper through all of this. She is now with out pain her spirit is free and she knows how much you loved her. Someday you will see her again.


Sharon, she was a trooper, she never complained about anything, ever, she always took it in stride and kept on going. Her spirit will always remain and I know she is in a great place and waiting, I will see her again. Thank you so much



AdrianVall said:


> Oh my gosh... Tye, I'm so sorry girl. I don't even know what to say. I'm truly, really, very sorry. I know how much she meant to you.  I'll keep you guys in my thoughts.  Hope you guys will be alright?


Adrian, thank you bro. I am not ok, but I will be, is just gonna be rough for a week or more. She will be missed. Please hug Big and Buddy for me.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh NO.. =( R.I.P.. 
Peace and Blessings be up on you and your family during this detrimental time. ..One Love..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you FH, I appreciate your words.


On another note, I want to thank you all, I do apologize if I am absent for the next few days, we are having Penny cremated and are putting her ashes at Pale Face, part of Lake Travis here in Austin, was where she was happiest, in the water. THe hardest part od all of this is having to explain this to my nieces, the younger ones, espcially my niece, Villayna, who showed Penny, she keeps askign when Penny is coming home and I can't bring myself to tell her that she isn't coming back, and even when I do she doesn't fully grasp it, gawd this just sux, I miss my dog, and it just sux, I wanna scream at something, I know a lot of ppl would just tell me she is just a dog, but she was more than that, she was my friend, my sleep partner, she kept everyone's feet warm, she was the Princess Penny Pooh, and I am going to miss her. ok gotta stop I am crying again.

Thank you all for your thoughts. I know Penny feels it and I appreciate it.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> Thank you FH, I appreciate your words.
> 
> On another note, I want to thank you all, I do apologize if I am absent for the next few days, we are having Penny cremated and are putting her ashes at Pale Face, part of Lake Travis here in Austin, was where she was happiest, in the water. THe hardest part od all of this is having to explain this to my nieces, the younger ones, espcially my niece, Villayna, who showed Penny, she keeps askign when Penny is coming home and I can't bring myself to tell her that she isn't coming back, and even when I do she doesn't fully grasp it, gawd this just sux, I miss my dog, and it just sux, I wanna scream at something, I know a lot of ppl would just tell me she is just a dog, but she was more than that, she was my friend, my sleep partner, she kept everyone's feet warm, she was the Princess Penny Pooh, and I am going to miss her. ok gotta stop I am crying again.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts. I know Penny feels it and I appreciate it.


I know exactly how you feel. I am still reeling over the loss of Brutus. I starting just bawling last night, since yesterday marked a week since he has been gone. It's incredibly difficult to suddenly accept the absence of this being that has been a constant companion and true friend for however long. As I stated on my goodbye thread for Brutus, it seems especially difficult with this breed because they are so loyal and they give their whole hearts to us without hesitation.

As for them being "just a dog" I kept thinking the same thing over the past week but screw anyone who dare even think that thought let alone voice it! We should shed our tears and mourn the losses of our furry family members. My pets mean no less to me than any human in my life and in some cases mean far more.

I even ran across this poem about it:

Just a Dog

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a dog,"
or, "that's a lot of money for just a dog."

They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a dog."

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog."

Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog,"
but I did not once feel slighted.

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog,"
and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably understand
phrases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise."

"Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust,
and pure unbridled joy.

"Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a better person.

Because of "just a dog", I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future.

So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future,
the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away
from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog",
but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being
"just a human."

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog"
just smile...
because they "just don't understand."

~author unknown~

So *hugs* to you friend and know that you are not going through this alone!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry Tye  My heart goes out to you.

They are never "just dogs" like a lot of people like to say. Those people have never allowed themselves to be loved by a dog, never gotten close to their dogs, never got to know what it's truly like to have "Man's Best Friend". 

Good luck to your family during these hard times. What doesn't kill us makes us strong, but sometimes such things can make us feel close to death as ever.

Just remember she'll never be in pain again, and she's watching over you every single day.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about Penny, I always enjoyed seeing pictures of her she was such a pretty girl. Hang in there.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I haven't been on much lately and am just seeing this. I am very sorry for your loss.  Unfortunately, I know too well that words will do nothing to comfort you right now. Only thing I can say is that I completely believe that you will indeed see her again. Take comfort in that and that she is no longer in any pain and running free waiting to be reunited with you at The Bridge.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Carriana said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I am still reeling over the loss of Brutus. I starting just bawling last night, since yesterday marked a week since he has been gone. It's incredibly difficult to suddenly accept the absence of this being that has been a constant companion and true friend for however long. As I stated on my goodbye thread for Brutus, it seems especially difficult with this breed because they are so loyal and they give their whole hearts to us without hesitation.
> 
> As for them being "just a dog" I kept thinking the same thing over the past week but screw anyone who dare even think that thought let alone voice it! We should shed our tears and mourn the losses of our furry family members. My pets mean no less to me than any human in my life and in some cases mean far more.
> 
> ...


OMG Carrie, I cried when I read this poem, it is so very very true, and words to live by. Thank you for this, it did make me feel better, and I think that is the hardest thing, I told Phoenix to lay down last night while he watched the b/f eating his dinner and I swear I saw two heads lay down, but she is not there. Made me cry and laugh at the same time. Thank you so much.



DarkMoon said:


> I'm so sorry Tye  My heart goes out to you.
> 
> They are never "just dogs" like a lot of people like to say. Those people have never allowed themselves to be loved by a dog, never gotten close to their dogs, never got to know what it's truly like to have "Man's Best Friend".
> 
> ...


Thank you DM, I have told all of these ppl to go take a giant leap off of Mount go ***k yourself, cause they don't know like you say. One day I told them I hope they know the love of man's best friend but until then to leave me alone. Thank you so much.



~StangChick~ said:


> I am so sorry about Penny, I always enjoyed seeing pictures of her she was such a pretty girl. Hang in there.


Thank you girl, please hug Sully for me.



wild_deuce03 said:


> I haven't been on much lately and am just seeing this. I am very sorry for your loss.  Unfortunately, I know too well that words will do nothing to comfort you right now. Only thing I can say is that I completely believe that you will indeed see her again. Take comfort in that and that she is no longer in any pain and running free waiting to be reunited with you at The Bridge.


Thank you WD, I do believe I will see her again, one day, at some point, she will greet me with open paws and a happy tongue. Then I can tell her, I guess she knows, but I loved that dog so much, I would have done anything to make her more comfortable or be here right now. But I know she is ok and free of seizures or pain and that is what makes it so bitter sweet. Thank you


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

That was a beautiful poem...thank you


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang girl I'm so sorry to hear this!My thoughts are with you.You'll see that pretty girl again


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa - thanks girl, please hug Pretty girl for me.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh.... I'm so very sorry! Hugs and prayers! I know how much you loved her, and how hard you tried to give her the best... HUGS!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

POP - thank you so much, I did love this girl very much, she touched my life in more ways than one and anyone she came into contact with, we will be picking up her ashes this week, we are gonna have a service of close friends and spread them at the lake, she would have wanted that. Daaaamn, crying again. Thanks POP.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im a bit behind on this one , Im so sorry for your loss Its never easy especially when they have touched your heart the way she did yours. You are such an awesome momma to her you did everything in your power all her life and went through just as much as she did , how lucky she is to have had you in her life not many people would have gone through what you did for her. You did the right thing everytime she needed you and Im sure she is playing and enjoying her life on the other side pain free watchin you and her buddys she left behind knowin you will be together again someday . cherish the good memories you have , its hard now but hope the tears eventually turn to smiles when you think of her ... Hugs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Angel, your words bring tears to my eyes, Penny truely was a special girl, I miss her so, I can't bring myself to move any of her stuff, this week is gonna be real emotional, I go to pick up her ashes this week, I am not sure I can handle it, I know I can but it hurts, and I know she is pain free, that is what makes it so bittersweet. I will see her again one day, she is watching over us now. Thanks Angel, please hug your crew for me.


----------

